# is yoga considered a form of martial arts ?



## YOGAMAN (Feb 14, 2012)

what are your opinions ?


----------



## clfsean (Feb 14, 2012)

Not in my book. 

But I'd give it a nod in the qigong/neigong direction.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 14, 2012)

YOGAMAN said:


> what are your opinions ?



No, as it cannot be used for self-defense that I am aware of.

Not only is it not a martial art, it's not ancient, and it's physically dangerous to practice.

Not old:

http://www.openthemagazine.com/article/living/not-as-old-as-you-think

Not safe:

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/08/magazine/how-yoga-can-wreck-your-body.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 14, 2012)

YOGAMAN said:


> what are your opinions ?


Yes; also, it is a religion.
Sean


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 14, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> No, as it cannot be used for self-defense that I am aware of.
> Not only is it not a martial art, it's not ancient, and it's physically dangerous to practice.



well it is not a martial art these days but there is some that feel it was part of a martial art many years ago. But I am not so sure it ever was an MA or any more a part of one than Qigong is to CMA.



Bill Mattocks said:


> Not old:
> 
> http://www.openthemagazine.com/article/living/not-as-old-as-you-think



Actually yoga is rather old, just not the version of it you see practiced in America today



Bill Mattocks said:


> Not safe:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/08/magazine/how-yoga-can-wreck-your-body.html?pagewanted=all




Actually it is safe, if practiced properly with a well trained teacher in an established style....just like martial arts. And just like MA DVD learning is not good and can be dangerous


----------



## Steve (Feb 14, 2012)

Not a martial art.  And I've never even heard it suggested as one.  This is a new one on me.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 14, 2012)

YOGAMAN said:


> what are your opinions ?



To answer this...I would have to say no. But then it depends on your definition of Martial Arts


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 14, 2012)

Touch Of Death said:


> Yes; also, it is a religion.
> Sean



Maybe a martial art, depending on one&#8217;s definition....but I vote no

As to a religion...maybe but again I vote no. There are Hindus today who will argue that it is all Hindu and a religion but yoga is associated with 2 religions Hinduism and Buddhism so I guess it is debatable as to whether or not it can be considered one as much as it can be thought of as being practiced by those who are in a religion... but as for me...I still vote no


----------



## Blindside (Feb 14, 2012)

No, it isn't even loosely related with a combative or defensive discipline that I am aware of.  It might of served an ancillary role in terms of mental or physical preparedness, but that is like saying jumping jacks or pushups are now a martial art.


----------



## Steve (Feb 14, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> To answer this...I would have to say no. But then it depends on your definition of Martial Arts


But at some point, we're talking about a martial art.  Right?

Threads like this remind me of my high school lit teacher.  We were reading Moby Dick and everyone was getting caught up in looking for symbolism.  So much so, that the teacher said something that has been useful to me throughout the years.  He said, "Guys.  Don't forget.  Whatever else he might be, Moby Dick is whale."  Of course, I'm paraphrasing, but the point then as it is now is that we can't redefine against all reason.  While the term "martial art" can be many things, it MUST be, at some point, a martial art.  Just like Moby Dick symbolizes many things, but he MUST be a whale.

Otherwise, words are meaningless.

"Hey.  What are you up to?"

"Studying martial arts.  You know.... Training."

"Really?  Looks like you're baking brownies."

"Yeah.  Food Network-Fu.  The secret is in how you breathe, and really standing like a mountain when stirring."


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Feb 14, 2012)

I think this is one of India's martial arts: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUUNgyH_47Y&feature=relmfu


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 14, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> To answer this...I would have to say no. But then it depends on your definition of Martial Arts



I'd say it also depends on your definition of yoga.


----------



## Steve (Feb 14, 2012)

Flying Crane said:


> I'd say it also depends on your definition of yoga.


My inner eye is crying right now.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 14, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> Maybe a martial art, depending on one&#8217;s definition....but I vote no
> 
> As to a religion...maybe but again I vote no. There are Hindus today who will argue that it is all Hindu and a religion but yoga is associated with 2 religions Hinduism and Buddhism so I guess it is debatable as to whether or not it can be considered one as much as it can be thought of as being practiced by those who are in a religion... but as for me...I still vote no


The Sun Salutation, is a sun worshiping clue.
Sean


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 14, 2012)

Touch Of Death said:


> The Sun Salutation, is a sun worshiping clue.
> Sean



Actually no, it isn't particularly if you look at historical origins of Yoga


----------



## dancingalone (Feb 14, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> and it's physically dangerous to practice.



I used yoga to help rehabilitate from a lower back disc problem...upon the recommendation of my physical therapist.  He said many of the stretches he would have had me working on actually are found in yoga too, and he thought I would enjoy taking yoga lessons over a more clinical PT experience.  He was right.

I practice yoga regularly today to maintain suppleness in my body.  It works for me and I am a believer.  However, there are a goodly amount of advanced postures I know about that I have no ambition to attempt - perhaps these are the ones that can be damaging to one's body done incorrectly or performed injudiciously.


----------



## ATACX GYM (Feb 14, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> well it is not a martial art these days but there is some that feel it was part of a martial art many years ago. But I am not so sure it ever was an MA or any more a part of one than Qigong is to CMA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



everything that THIS guy said. Lol.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 14, 2012)

dancingalone said:


> However, there are a goodly amount of advanced postures I know about that I have no ambition to attempt - perhaps these are the ones that can be damaging to one's body done incorrectly or performed injudiciously.



So, it would still be fair to say that Yoga is 'dangerous'.  I understand that you like some aspects of it, but I'll stand by my earlier statement.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 14, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> well it is not a martial art these days but there is some that feel it was part of a martial art many years ago. But I am not so sure it ever was an MA or any more a part of one than Qigong is to CMA.



Since modern Yoga only dates back less than 100 years EVEN in India, we can safely say it was never a martial art.



> Actually yoga is rather old, just not the version of it you see practiced in America today



Yeah, no.  There was something called "yoga" in ancient times in India.  No relation to what is taught now, and nothing to do with America.  The 'new' yoga started in India as the 'old' one did.  But they are in no way related to each other.  Yoga as practiced today anywhere is not ancient.



> Actually it is safe, if practiced properly with a well trained teacher in an established style....just like martial arts. And just like MA DVD learning is not good and can be dangerous



If you read the link, it's qualified instructors who are being injured.  It's dangerous stuff.  And it doesn't take much to wreck yourself pretty badly doing it.  It was a fad in India when it was 're-invented', it was a fad in the freaky fuzzy 1960s when it came to America, and it's a fad now.  A dangerous fad that I hope fades away again fairly quickly.


----------



## chinto (Feb 14, 2012)

to put it simply no yoga in and of its self is not a martial art.  I have never seen or heard of any self defense uses of yoga as just yoga.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 15, 2012)

Well we agree on one thing... it is not a martial art



Bill Mattocks said:


> Yeah, no.  There was something called "yoga" in ancient times in India.  No relation to what is taught now, and nothing to do with America.  The 'new' yoga started in India as the 'old' one did.  But they are in no way related to each other.  Yoga as practiced today anywhere is not ancient.



Well there is Classical Yoga and Contemporary yoga much like there is Wushu and Modern Wushu but enough about that. Let&#8217;s just say that I am pretty sure you are wrong based on history and you are pretty sure I am wrong and because experience has shown me that further discussions here with you would be pointless, believe what you want and I will do the same. 



Bill Mattocks said:


> If you read the link, it's qualified instructors who are being injured.  It's dangerous stuff.  And it doesn't take much to wreck yourself pretty badly doing it.  It was a fad in India when it was 're-invented', it was a fad in the freaky fuzzy 1960s when it came to America, and it's a fad now.  A dangerous fad that I hope fades away again fairly quickly.



Read it and it is one article. You could just as easily find a plethora of articles and studies that tell you it was very good for you and before you come at me form the POV of "Then show me" "or "Prove it" nope, not gonna happen since I really do not care if you think it is dangerous or not. If you really want to know the truth of it you will do the research yourself from an unbiased perspective, that is the best way to learn

Want to argue about yoga and it being healthy or dangerous take it over to YogaForums, I am sure you will get your answers...or your argument there

Have a great day Xue Sheng is out... peace... or to better stay within the spirit of the thread...Namaste (which I realize does not mean peace)


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 15, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well we agree on one thing... it is not a martial art



Agreed.



> Well there is Classical Yoga and Contemporary yoga much like there is Wushu and Modern Wushu but enough about that. Let&#8217;s just say that I am pretty sure you are wrong based on history and you are pretty sure I am wrong and because experience has shown me that further discussions here with you would be pointless, believe what you want and I will do the same.



I find more evidence for historic yogic practices being religious or spiritual in nature than combative.  In face, I can't find any evidence for yoga ever having any martial applications at all.  I'd be grateful for any links that purport to show this.

As to the argument I make about the Yoga being practiced today not being ancient, I give you this, direct from the mouth of a noted author on the subject:

http://books.google.com/books?id=tU...mic breathing and harmonic gymnastics&f=false

Pages 3 and 4 are quite instructive.  Yoga is, as I have said, not ancient, and not an American invention.  It was invented out of nearly whole cloth in India in the late 1800's, from whence it spread to various nations and became a fad.



> Read it and it is one article. You could just as easily find a plethora of articles and studies that tell you it was very good for you and before you come at me form the POV of "Then show me" "or "Prove it" nope, not gonna happen since I really do not care if you think it is dangerous or not. If you really want to know the truth of it you will do the research yourself from an unbiased perspective, that is the best way to learn
> 
> Want to argue about yoga and it being healthy or dangerous take it over to YogaForums, I am sure you will get your answers...or your argument there
> 
> Have a great day Xue Sheng is out... peace... or to better stay within the spirit of the thread...Namaste (which I realize does not mean peace)



http://www.yogajournal.com/lifestyle/908



> Insight from Injury
> 
> If the practice of hatha yoga was meant to heal, why are so many yogis getting hurt?
> 
> By Carol Krucoff



...


> Like me, growing number of Americans are getting injured doing yoga&#8212;an unfortunate trend touted in news stories with headlines like "The Wounded Warrior" in the Washington Post (April 16, 2002) and "Power Yoga Can Cause Powerful Aches and Pains" in the Los Angeles Times (December 13, 1998). Often media reports express surprise that this ancient healing discipline can actually cause harm, especially since many people take up yoga specifically to heal injuries. Yet like any form of physical activity, hatha yoga practice carries risks&#8212;especially for people who push themselves or are pushed by teachers to "achieve" a particular pose, explains Leslie Kaminoff, a New York yoga therapist and bodyworker, who regularly treats yogis with both acute and chronic injuries linked to improper practice.



And has been pointed out, the term 'improper practice' is used here.  Well, yes.  That doesn't change the basic premise; injuries are endemic and on the rise, and if it's due to improper practice or the phases of the moon, it's still an increase in injuries and still correct to say that yoga is dangerous.

http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2012/02/13/debate-over-yoga-injuries-is-anything-but-relaxing/

http://www.layogamagazine.com/issue33/departments/yogainjuries.htm



> Yoga Injuries
> 
> On the Rise and Unreported.
> 
> ...



So, it's more than one article.  It's on the rise.  And yes, Yoga is dangerous.

I'm sorry if you choose not to discuss it, but that's up to you.

At least we can agree that Yoga is not a martial art.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 15, 2012)

You will find similar stretching, stances, etc. in the Indian martial art from kerela called Kalaripayattu. (just a little bit not that much to draw any conclusion in my opinion)  However, I would not say that Yoga as we know it is a martial art.  Not even close!  There simply is no "martial" in it.  So there you have it!


Bill people can be damaged doing any activity including walking.  


I have to side with Xue Sheng on this!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 15, 2012)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Bill people can be damaged doing any activity including walking.



Here's the difference.  No one goes to a 'walking class' where specially-trained and certified instructors combine a presumed mystical and ancient tradition with modern health notions to create an atmosphere of trust, and then encourage people to 'walk' in ways which have a strong possibility of causing injuries, especially if done 'incorrectly'.

If Yoga was a 'stretching class' and did the exact same stretches as the 'poses' being done in modern Yoga classes, I'd have less of an issue with it.

But here's the thing.  By asserting that Yoga is thousands of years old, part of a mystical and body-mind health tradition that stretches back to the dawn of time, by claiming to be tapping into universal ancient wisdom, inexperienced practitioners are encouraged to give their trust to their instructor.  After all, if people have been bending themselves in thus-and-so pretzel position for thousands of years, it must be safe, right?  And then combine that with subtle coaching where one is encouraged to 'do more' and to 'push it to the limit' and you have a cult-like culture that having conditioned people to disregard common sense regarding their own bodies, now takes them into what could be dangerous territory.

Sorry, the crust of the biscuit for me is not the stretches.  It is the culture, and especially the culture that is based on historically-incorrect information; not to go so far as to call it a lie.

This is not unknown in martial arts, as I'm sure you know.  Describe a mystical and ancient wise tradition which the acolyte is joining, and encourage complete trust in whatever the instructor tells you.  Some people will retain their individuality and common sense in such environments; some will not.


----------



## geezer (Feb 15, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> ...But here's the thing. By asserting that Yoga is thousands of years old, part of a mystical and body-mind health tradition that stretches back to the dawn of time, by claiming to be tapping into universal ancient wisdom, inexperienced practitioners are encouraged to give their trust to their instructor. After all, if people have been bending themselves in thus-and-so pretzel position for thousands of years, it must be safe, right? And then combine that with subtle coaching where one is encouraged to 'do more' and to 'push it to the limit' and you have a cult-like culture that having conditioned people to disregard common sense regarding their own bodies, now takes them into what could be dangerous territory...
> 
> *This is not unknown in martial arts, as I'm sure you know.* Describe a mystical and ancient wise tradition which the acolyte is joining, and encourage complete trust in whatever the instructor tells you. Some people will retain their individuality and common sense in such environments; some will not.



Bill, I agree. IMO yoga is _not_ a martial art, but what you said in the bolded script above comparing some of the attitudes in Yoga and MA classes is _soooo_ true. Most martial arts are not as old as they purport to be either. And most of them probably aren't that "safe"...even when you cut out the sparring and just focus on fitness. In the several martial arts and martial sports I've practiced over the last 40 years, I've frequently seen instructors, even so called "masters", advocate questionable and even dangerous practices. I don't care if if it comes straight from Sensei, Sobum, Sifu or Guro's mouth. Caveat emptor.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 15, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look to Georg Feuerstein also a noted author I could list more but I will not you wish to label new and dangerous, so be it. 

Point is you will find what you want to find both reputable and not so reputable and for every article you produce there is a match to the contrary and I see no reason to go further.

Like I said before Namaste


----------



## Jenna (Feb 15, 2012)

Yoga is not intended as a martial art per se.  

I believe though, in common with other brain-body meditative techniques, there are applications to many disciplines not least martial.

You perhaps read the below stories of PrahladJani from last year?  If it were true, as appears to be proven, this kind of extreme bodily control -or even a kind that allows any form of bodily control (pain suppression etc.) - I think would have martial applications or could be utilised in a martial setting?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...o-have-had-no-food-or-drink-for-70-years.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prahlad_Jani

Interesting posts by all so far.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 15, 2012)

Jenna said:


> You perhaps read the below stories of PrahladJani from last year?  If it were true, as appears to be proven...



Oh dear.  I don't even know where to begin.  Let's just say that I don't consider them to be proven in any way, shape, or form.  If you do not eat, you die.  Anyone who claims otherwise is selling something.


----------



## Steve (Feb 15, 2012)

Can we all agree that yoga pants are awesome?


----------



## Blindside (Feb 15, 2012)

Steve said:


> Can we all agree that yoga pants are awesome?



Also ahistoric, but yes, awesome.


----------



## clfsean (Feb 15, 2012)

Steve said:


> Can we all agree that yoga pants are awesome?



They can be.

Like anything similar ... priviledge, not a right...


----------



## oaktree (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't think any type of Yoga is a martial art and if it were than any recordings of it are secret, lost or not translated into english.

  Yoga is not modern or founded in the 1800's. We have the Yoga sutras of Patanjali dating to 100-500 BCE, The Bhagavad Gita and other sutras before than time period that speak about Yoga. If you are refering to Hatha Yoga accepeted date is 15th century or so. Tantra Yoga dates to at least first century since certain Tantra text have reached China by the early 700's. We also know that the Chinese looked at and exchanged idea with Tantra and Yogi practicers which is why you find
similar patterns, and ideas in Chinese Qigong texts and religious writings.

Yoga in itself is not dangerous. It depends on the person practicing it and not knowing 1.Proper practice 2. Knowing the limits of oneself. In martial arts a person requires a degree of stretching it is not the martial art or the martial art teacher's fault if the student stretches himself beyond his physical limit. Not every Yoga teacher though certified is a good teacher same as not every certified martial art teacher can guarantee your safety in class.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 15, 2012)

oaktree said:


> Yoga is not modern or founded in the 1800's. We have the Yoga sutras of Patanjali dating to 100-500 BCE, The Bhagavad Gita and other sutras before than time period that speak about Yoga. If you are refering to Hatha Yoga accepeted date is 15th century or so. Tantra Yoga dates to at least first century since certain Tantra text have reached China by the early 700's. We also know that the Chinese looked at and exchanged idea with Tantra and Yogi practicers which is why you find
> similar patterns, and ideas in Chinese Qigong texts and religious writings.



None of the ancient religions and practices labeled 'Yoga' have any relationship to modern-day yoga, as yoga historians themselves freely state.  Yoga is not ancient, it is modern, as it is practiced today.  At one time, different varieties of Yoga consisted of rituals like pulling thread through your nose, or sucking water up through your anus and expelling it again, or deep meditation of a spiritual nature.  Not 'downward dog' postures.

Was there something called 'Hatha Yoga' in the 15th Century?  Sure.  Was it even remotely like 'Hatha Yoga' today?  Nope, not even close.



> Yoga in itself is not dangerous. It depends on the person practicing it and not knowing 1.Proper practice 2. Knowing the limits of oneself. In martial arts a person requires a degree of stretching it is not the martial art or the martial art teacher's fault if the student stretches himself beyond his physical limit. Not every Yoga teacher though certified is a good teacher same as not every certified martial art teacher can guarantee your safety in class.



The articles I have cited show that even advanced students and qualified instructors are being injured by practicing Yoga.  And even assuming that 'good instructors' are the key to not being injured, how is the average student to know the difference?  Certificates on the wall?  Reputation?  Price?  Yoga is a fad that is currently popular, and has a cult-like following of people who refuse to admit that it is not all things to all people.  This is a danger sign, right there.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 15, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> The articles I have cited show that even advanced students and qualified instructors are being injured by practicing Yoga. And even assuming that 'good instructors' are the key to not being injured, how is the average student to know the difference? Certificates on the wall? Reputation? Price? Yoga is a fad that is currently popular, and has a cult-like following of people who refuse to admit that it is not all things to all people. This is a danger sign, right there.



Is there anything in the above that could not be said about martial arts, on some level?

Seriously Bill, what's your point?  Do you expect everyone to say, "oh hey, I didn't know that, thanks for setting me and the rest of the world straight!" and then the yoga industry collapses overnight?  Is that what you expect to happen if you go on an anti-yoga campaign here?

I'm reminded of the futility of internet debates: Hey! Some dumb guy said something stupid on the Internet, and I gotta straighten him out!!


----------



## oaktree (Feb 15, 2012)

I think Bill we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 15, 2012)

Flying Crane said:


> Is there anything in the above that could not be said about martial arts, on some level?



If you read the thread, I did say that.



> Seriously Bill, what's your point?  Do you expect everyone to say, "oh hey, I didn't know that, thanks for setting me and the rest of the world straight!" and then the yoga industry collapses overnight?  Is that what you expect to happen if you go on an anti-yoga campaign here?
> 
> I'm reminded of the futility of internet debates: Hey! Some dumb guy said something stupid on the Internet, and I gotta straighten him out!!



What's my point?  What's anyone's point?  I have stated my opinion on Yoga and defended it.  That's all.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 16, 2012)

YOGAMAN said:


> what are your opinions ?



My opinion is that I am curious why you don't have an opinion.  This thread is on its third page and you have offered nothing.

What is your opinion?


----------



## Jenna (Feb 16, 2012)

Steve said:


> Can we all agree that yoga pants are awesome?



Agreed yes.  I bet you look stunning in these Steve


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 16, 2012)

Well whaddaya know.... it is a martial art after all


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 16, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well whaddaya know.... it is a martial art after all



I concede defeat.  Dear Lord.


----------



## mook jong man (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 16, 2012)

Jenna said:


> Agreed yes. I bet you look stunning in these Steve



I can't speak for Steve, but I certainly do. Especially from the front...:rofl:


----------



## Steve (Feb 16, 2012)

Jenna said:


> Agreed yes.  I bet you look stunning in these Steve


Well, I've been told I'm a tremendous ***.   Wait..


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well whaddaya know.... it is a martial art after all



It's been a long hard day.  Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## Jason Striker II (Feb 21, 2012)

Yoga is certainly not a MA (I've never even heard that suggested). However, as a supplement to MA, it's excellent. Yamaguchi Gogen, for example, swore by it.


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, I have seen Dhalsim from the Street Fighter series kicking butt doing yoga techniques. :bangahead:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 26, 2012)

Jason Striker II said:


> Yoga is certainly not a MA (I've never even heard that suggested). However, as a supplement to MA, it's excellent. Yamaguchi Gogen, for example, swore by it.



http://www.huffingtonpost.com/stewa...oga-scandal_b_1272471.html?ref=books&ir=Books



> And it's here that the yoga industry -- and the grassroots movement associated with it -- may soon be facing a backlash of sorts. That's because a new book, The Science of Yoga, by New York Times science reporter William Broad, is about to hit the sales counters. The book calls into question whether yoga is actually the karma-free, healing balm its proponents claim. An excerpt, "How Yoga Can Wreck Your Body," has already appeared in the pages of the Sunday New York Times Magazine -- and the news is disconcerting. The excerpt sent shock waves through the yoga world, leading many long-time yogis to wonder whether their $6 billion industry could suffer a collapse worse than the US stock market crash of 2008, and if so, whether it's time to cash out.
> 
> Broad, who's actually reviewed what little scientific and medical evidence is available on the subject, suggests that yoga can often be beneficial for consumers, validating, in part, the thousands of yoga "infomercials" currently floating around the Internet, extolling the virtues of this or that yoga pose. But most of his article, and a good part of his book, details the many ways that yoga, especially the more "powered up" and calisthenic varieties so popular today, isn't good for consumers, and can seriously hurt students and teachers alike, in fact, without them even knowing it.
> 
> Broad's not just talking about slight sprains or muscle pulls or minor ligament damage, though these injuries are far more common than people realize. He's referring to permanent and debilitating injuries, including strokes, and chronic hip, knee and spinal cord damage, injuries that can cripple yoga practitioners for life and that may not show up in their body for years, when it's too late to take remedial action.



Yoga bad, IMHO.


----------



## YOGAMAN (Mar 17, 2012)

its official then ...


----------



## puunui (Mar 18, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> well it is not a martial art these days but there is some that feel it was part of a martial art many years ago. But I am not so sure it ever was an MA or any more a part of one than Qigong is to CMA.




I don't know if I would call it a martial art per se, but I did yoga (should go back), and when i did it, it had the feel of martial arts training. I think all martial artists could benefit from practicing yoga. I did bikram yoga, which is the one in a hot room.


----------

